# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Giúp em với!Chương trình quản lý bán hàng viet băng VB6.0

## phamthaovnn

Giúp em với! Em đàng làm đề tài tốt nghiệp.tên đề tài là quản lý bán hàng theo mô hình phân tán CSDL được chia tách ngang.Viết bằng VB6.0. ai có chương trình đó gửi cho em với.địa chỉ mail của em là [email protected] .Giúp em với.cam ơn mọi người nhiều!!!

----------

